

Which programming language do you really hate? - alifaziz
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/2846/which-programming-language-do-you-really-hate/

======
barrybe
As expected, hatred is roughly proportional to popularity. Bjarne was right
when he said "There are only two kinds of programming language: the ones
people complain about and the ones nobody uses."

Actually if we compare the Stack Exchange hatred list against the TIOBE index,
then we can correct for the amount of 'expected' hatred (the kind that is
proportional with usage)

VBScript: Hated much more than expected

PHP: Hated more than expected

Java: Hated less than expected

Visual Basic: Hated slightly more than expected

ColdFusion: Hated much more than expected

C++: Hated much less than expected

Disclaimer, those are a bunch of vague guesses based on two sources of
questionable data.

~~~
MichaelSalib
I have two guesses for why C++ garners less hatred than expected:

(1) Lots of people who would have been writing C++ 5-10 years ago have moved
over to Java.

(2) Lots of people writing C++ are actually writing C with classes.

------
goalieca
Matlab. That language is what I was "encouraged" to write the bulk of my
thesis in. It's essentially the VB of the scientific community. Such a
horrible language with a horrible runtime and an unbelievably limited vector
syntax considering that is all it was designed for.

~~~
30thElement
I was gonna write something about how matlab isn't really that bad. And then I
thought about how it's impossible to do anything with strings, y(0)=1; gives
an error, variables from inside a function aren't stored in the workspace even
if they are called from the workspace (among other stupid crap with
functions), and God help your soul if you ever type the word "classdef" into
an m-file. It's a good thing some of the built in functions are really
powerful.

------
zdw
Any language that is stuck in a non-text, non-diff-compatible, or where the
program is combined in the same binary file with data.

Most commonly, this is found in the files generated by desktop database
products such as MS Access, Filemaker, etc.

It's a program maintenance nightmare.

------
groaner
Please fix the link. It is a bit disingenuous to link to the subsection
fragment for Java when there's stuff above it.

------
billswift
Best criticism of Python: Any language that has whitespace as tokens needs to
die. Xepoch Sep 17 at 17:51

------
DjDarkman
I hate Java it has the following reasons:

\- it turns programming into a typefest

\- it assumes that a project has an architect and that architect can plan
everything right from the start

\- it's slow

\- it's highly inconsistent, int v.s. Integer

\- it pretends to be strongly typed, still you get a bundle of runtime errors,
that it can't protect you from, also you have the Object....

I hate C# because, it's: Java + bloat.

